# What did you get for Christmas?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

???


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Amazon gift cards and chocolate truffles.

I'm pretty easy to shop for now that my parents know they can never go wrong with those two things. Prior to this knowledge...they would get me some really strange gifts. :blank


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Nothing.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Jewellery, pajama, decorative pillow and a gift card


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Parents gave me a crossbow with additional broadheads.

Sister gave me rum

Girlfriend gave me colored pencils and a pencil case. Also some candy.




























I didn't feel like taking pictures but those are what I got.

I am quite pleased.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Already posted the list here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...veryone-for-christmas-1692233/#post1083920833


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Got a little money from family as well as some hair products and a jacket. The boyfriend got me a few video games, a phone case, a knife, lots of candy and some kinky ****.


----------



## SillySuzan (Dec 5, 2015)

I got the walking dead game can't wait to see what happens to Clementine!


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

Some cologne and a hug


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

I got clothes, makeup, and money.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

My sister gave me some bubblewrap as a joke present, but my mum stole it before I could take photos.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

An HP laptop from my dad (which doesn't seem any less slower so far than my older one, but I'm still really grateful for because the old one was just becoming an antique so this is a huge upgrade for me.) and black and blue headphones from my mom that I had on my wishlist really badly for awhile. Also various things I bought with and got from my stepmom, some clothes, bought a tarot book that came with the cards and another astrology book about rising signs. She also gave me a bath set and a makeup kit, I'm not sure I'll use the makeup kit at all since I don't even know how to put makeup on but.. Yeah, it looks like I've been spoiled with gifts this Christmas through and through. haha

Also got this really cute gift bag from my friend with a plushie, a drawing of his and mine OCs and Zestiria. :dead


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

_Literature:_
S.
28 Days Later Omnibus
28 Days Later: The Aftermath
Fables Vol.17-22
Fairest Vol.1-5
Batman: Through the Looking Glass.
Star Wars Jedi Guide/Bible and Sith Guide/Bible pack.
Walking Dead Compendium 3

_Clothes_:
Joe Boxer pajama pants and shirt
Blue shirt
Black stretch pants. 
Hoodie with crosses and angel wings. (Will be giving that away.)
Walking Dead Survivor shirt.
Snow cap
Star Wars snow cap.
Black longsleeve shirt. (Like blue shirt, parents know I hate brand labels.)
Deadpool and Daredevil shirt. They're in chibi form. Funny.

_Gift cards_:
Marquee Cinemas
Amazon

_Random_:
Large Darth Vader plush. (Had a candy cane. Cut it off. Now it's cooler.)
Ceramic Yoda ornament
Mini RC copter that ascends and descends. Neat, but crashes easy.
Cologne (Gave it away.)
Ocean scented body wash. Kept that.

Um... I think that's it. Did pretty well. Good swag this year considering we all had to be conservative due to money troubles.

Oh, and a surprise, and much needed, $100 from parents.  They really stressed this year. I almost didn't take it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

feels said:


> Got a little money from family as well as some hair products and a jacket. The boyfriend got me a few video games, a phone case, a knife, lots of candy and some kinky ****.


What games? And what kinky ****?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

A invisible Ferrari that I can't drive or walk into or know exsists.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nothing. Well I'll get some clothes the next time I go shopping.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

My mom paid for my haircut/colour earlier this month. My dad bought me a PS4 because I haven't asked for anything in quite a few years so he seemed happy to get it. The games he got me without knowing what I was into were pretty decent too. :b

I was also veeery happy at receiving only one shower/bath related thing this year lol.

Pyjamas + money from my nan, a huge bag of chocolates from my nan's friend/neighbour and money from my gran.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Don't really care for material possessions :/ but I got some clothes, shower gel deodorant, and a gift card for cex game shop, me an my brother bought a ps4 with a few games and I bought myself 3 bottles of whiskey


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> What games? And what kinky ****?


The games he bought me were Undertale, Grim Fandango, and Just Cause 3. He also got me a little vibrator and some restraints that go like under the bed. He wanted to get me stuff from bad dragon but it's expensive as hell and honestly I just think they're cool I doubt I'd really use it I'm pretty simple when it comes to this ****.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

feels said:


> The games he bought me were Undertale, Grim Fandango, and Just Cause 3. He also got me a little vibrator and some restraints that go like under the bed. He wanted to get me stuff from bad dragon but it's expensive as hell and honestly I just think they're cool I doubt I'd really use it I'm pretty simple when it comes to this ****.


I love adorable hot girls that just know what they want. AND you're nerdy. Goodness.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Vince Leather Jacket


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Silent Memory said:


>


Lindor! :O *steals some*



VaderEL said:


> Also got this really cute gift bag from my friend with a plushie, a drawing of his and mine OCs and Zestiria. :dead


The OCs gift is so sweet! I wish I had a friend like that. :mushy


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> The OCs gift is so sweet! I wish I had a friend like that. :mushy


Yeah, he's a real sweetheart. He insisted on getting me something so I knew I had to get him something myself and I got him a Naoto Shirogane figurine, because he's really into Persona right now and I know how much he loves her.  It was kind of pricey, but I love making my friends happy so I don't mind.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Box of condoms


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I got a few "Merry Christmas!" wishes from lovely SAS friends. 

But we don't celebrate Christmas here so nothing besides that.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

3 Steam games, a pair of jeans, and some money.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Let's see... A stuffed alpaca/llama (I can't tell the difference), a stuffed snowman, and some jewelry. It was more than I got last Christmas and the stuffed animals were cute so I count this as a win.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I got fat :lol


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

A bunch of chocolate. Domestic things like towels...more towels (i didnt want to become a towel hoarder like my mother but she doesn't know about that so), some kitchen stuff (once again i dont want to become a kitchen utensil hoarder like my mother, but she doesn't know about that)...yeah that's about it. Basically things that will be shoved into the back of my closet with the rest of my domestic things until the day i live on my own.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ Essential oils
~ A diffuser cross necklace 
~ Chocolate
~ Keurig 2.0
~ Keurig K-cup holder
~ K-cups 
~ Cologne samples
~ Versace cologne


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Nothing. I did 3 large loads of laundry for Christmas Eve. Later on today I may do some vacuuming. So much excitement.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> Box of condoms


Hope those are gone now


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Something I've wanted for a long time. I got TWO Apple computers. Haha the reason I got two was because my brother didn't know my parents were planning to get me a desktop, and he got me a MacBook Pro..which I'm typing on right now lol. And ya know some clothes too, but I'm more psyched about the computers


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

For Christmas I got the flu and slept for most of the day, and last night was awful. I'm feeling better now though.

I try to stay aloof from this Christmas thing, but had I been offered any presents, I would have merrily accepted them.


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Socks
A vest
Pocket knife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nothing.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

There was one more present that didn't get here in time. I don't know what it is yet.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Books.


----------



## netsnetsnets (Jul 26, 2017)

Don't feel like taking pictures, but:

- A 2DS and Animal Crossing from my mom, because I'd been talking about AC a lot.
- A much-needed eyeshadow kit, also mom.
- Gummy bears (the good ones!) and chocolate truffles, also mom.
- Homemade sugar scrub, also mom.
- One of those fancy black mud masks, also mom.
- One of those neat little tablets that come with detachable keyboards from dad (he and mom aren't together anymore so this counts on its own)
- A bluetooth speaker, from dad.
- 25$ for Texas Roadhouse, also dad.
- Awesome Rick and Morty t-shirt from my sister, I love it.
- Glittery af eyeshadow and lipstick in rose gold from online friends.

It was a good year.


----------



## Evelin N (Nov 14, 2017)

Money

Gloves

chocolate

Time to spend time with the family


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A roadtrip with my family; I loved it


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I got nup'm. But I might buy meself a musical keyboard today though with some of my Christmas bonus from work.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Green hoodie, Headphones,Shirts,Disco ball looking drone


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

Nothing.


----------



## Candied Peanuts (Oct 23, 2017)

I got a gift card to Bath & Body Works, which I will probably use to buy candles. I also got a handbag from my sister that I didn't like, but didn't have the guts to tell her. And I got an eyeshadow pallet, which I probably won't use because I don't know how to, and I'm too lazy to learn. The best gift of all, was the delicious food!!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Well, I got money from my dad that I didn't even ask for. I liked the thought of the gift more than the money because we never had a good relationship. So, that's a gift in and of itself. Guess he wants to build a relationship with me. I actually shed a tear when I saw it. :blush It was at the very bottom of my gift bag.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*wow*

the main results

are all about my life!

SAS has always helped me know. All Xmas at my prime big brother of the family - had a business to run!

MidWest catering kit. He employed Dad! Dad found loads of new friends there! Happy dad made my life better in childhood

all the food. at brother's houses, not his children's grandparents' (our parents) houses. that's hierarchy. brother got me into wine first times. he bought me clothes since our parents were dead. I don't need anything to keep me warm.

I'm not a skeleton. I bet that's how people scorn, frown, scowl at me physically in public, wearing t-shirt & shorts in winter. same as any interviewer (JobCentre) I have to be normal to have a life! Look same as everyone! Act REALLY scared of rain or cold Like I'd die!! wrap up in 7 coats! hats! Stockings, blubber jeans, be so excited about bank holidays, Xmas, Easter, all weekends, so addicted to humans, rush around the whole room many times, kiss 'em, lift 'em up, squeeze 'em, offer 'em chocolates and sweeets!


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

From parents: 
-New drawing tablet
-Clip Studio Paint Pro
-Necessary essentials, like socks, hair brush, face products, etc.

From admirer at work who keeps asking me on dates lol (too old for me tho):
-Chocolates
-Skin care products

From relatives:
-Many scratch off tickets, didn't win anything tho XD

From a friend:
-A drawing
-Kiki's Delivery Service bracelets!
-Elfen Lied decorative pillow
-A little stuffed Jiji from Kiki's Delivery service 
-An "I love you but I need to stop being friends with you because your drug use makes me uncomfortable"
-Crying afterwards

From my best friend:
-A trip to build-a-bear!! (I collect them)
-Sex lol

From another friend (ex's mother):
-Clothes shopping spree 
-Dinner
-Vegan cookbooks
-New purse I freaking love
-AN ACTUAL REAL JAPANESE KIMONO

From sister's bf:
-Watercolor brushes!!

I got showered with gifts this year lol. _Whew_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Virgo said:


> From parents:
> -New drawing tablet
> -Clip Studio Paint Pro
> -Necessary essentials, like socks, hair brush, face products, etc.
> ...


:O


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

A ceramic griddle
Toaster
Money
Vegan themed coloring book
Essential oils
Owl socks
Body wash, hand soap, face wipes
Fancy elephant shaped trinket "box" and a miniature lucky elephant figurine


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Snake Oil (card game), a tray table, printer ink, white noise generator, Cats V. Conniff (book), a clock, jeans, flashlight, microphone, Arrested Development DVD set, a jigsaw puzzle of Yosemite, and a rubber band ball.


----------



## usrnm (Aug 14, 2017)

I've got some clothes, free food, and some money


----------

